# "Die heißeste Frau 2017": Vorschläge



## kakashi (15 Dez. 2017)

Ablauf der Wahl:

Jetzt zum Anfang macht ihr Vorschläge, welche Frauen dafür zur Wahl stehen sollten. Danach wird es ein Voting mit allen Vorschlägen geben. Die 16 mit den meisten Stimmen kommen in die K.O. Phase.

Da es nur 30 Auswahlmöglichkeiten pro Umfrage gibt, wird es in mehreren Threads unterteilt. Die Namen werden alphabetisch sortiert. Bei Gleichstand gibt es eine Stichwahl.

Danach geht es weiter mit dem Achtelfinale, Viertelfinale, Halbfinale und zum Schluss gibt es natürlich das Finale. 

Regeln: 

Jeder kann 8 Frauen vorschlagen (empfinde 5 etwas zu wenig und 10 etwas zu viel). Alle Vorschläge die bis zum 16.12 (Samstag) um 23:59 Uhr gepostet wurden, sind gültig.

Bitte keine Namen doppelt nennen!

-------------------------------------------------------

Meine Vorschläge:
1. Katy Perry
2. Young-Devotion
3. Jenny McCarthy
4. Kat Dennings
5. Codi Carmichael
6. Kate Voegele
7. Veronica Rayne
8. Sophia Bush


----------



## tvgirlslover (15 Dez. 2017)

1. Miriam Lange
2. Eva Imhof
3. Angela Finger-Erben
4. Annett Möller
5. Martina Hingis
6. Kate Middleton
7. Nina Bott
8. Linda Zervakis


----------



## iamwylde (15 Dez. 2017)

1. Alexandra Daddario
2. Charlize Theron
3. Diane Kruger
4. Emilia Clarke
5. Sophie Turner
6. Sarah Hyland
7. Lena Meyer-Landrut
8. Judith Rakers


----------



## Black Sun (15 Dez. 2017)

1.Palina Rojinski
2.Alyssa Milano
3.Salma Hayek
4.Jennifer Love Hewitt
5.Sasha Alexander
6.Olivia Munn
7.Katharine McPhee
8.Mareille Höppner

Hmm Irgendwie sind 8 doch zuwenig echt schwer


----------



## Federal (15 Dez. 2017)

ANNEMARIE cARPENDALE;Marlene Lufen,Mareille Höppner, Panagiota Petridou,Alyssa Milano,Gülcan Kamps, Gillian Anderson,


----------



## PackerGermany (15 Dez. 2017)

1. Patricia Meeden
2. Iris Mareike Steen
3. Jasmin Wagner
4. Jennifer Knäble
5. Beatrice Egli
6. Sila Sahin
7. Nadine Krüger
8. Eva Habermann

...
...hab mal die üblichen Verdächtigen (Ruth Moschner, Nazan Eckes, Helene Fischer etc.) weg gelassen, weil ich mir sicher bin, die nominiert noch jemand.


----------



## kakashi (15 Dez. 2017)

Danke für die bisherigen Vorschläge.

Die bisherige Liste:
Alexandra Daddario
Alyssa Milano
Angela Finger-Erben
Annemarie Carpendale
Annett Möller
Beatrice Egli
Charlize Theron
Codi Carmichael
Diane Kruger
Emilia Clarke
Eva Habermann
Eva Imhof
Gillian Anderson
Gülcan Kamps
Iris Mareike Stehen
Jasmin Wagner
Jennifer Knäble
Jennifer Love Hewitt
Jennifer Wagner
Jenny McCarthy
Judith Rakers
Kat Dennings
Kate Middleton
Kate Voegele
Katharine McPhee
Katy Perry
Lena Meyer-Landrut
Linda Zervakis
Mareille Höppner
Marlene Lufen
Martina Hingis
Miriam Lange
Nadine Krüger
Nina Bott
Olivia Munn
Palina Rojinski
Panagiota Petridou
Patricia Meeden
Salma Hayek
Sarah Hyland
Sasha Alexander
Sila Sahin
Sophia Bush
Sophie Turner
Veronica Rayne
Young-Devotion


----------



## kueber1 (15 Dez. 2017)

Cristina Buccino


----------



## kueber1 (15 Dez. 2017)

Cj Miles oder Soraja Vucelic


----------



## rehau2000 (15 Dez. 2017)

Beatrice Egli
Ancilla Tilia
Yoko Kumada
Demi Rose
Maria Voskania
Sarah Connor
Lena Gercke
Hayley Hasselhoff


----------



## congo64 (15 Dez. 2017)

National

Nazan Eckes
Helene Fischer
Viviane Geppert
Annemarie Carpendale

International

Delta Goodrem
Sylvie Meis
Michelle Hunziker
Chloe Bennet


----------



## erlaude (15 Dez. 2017)

1. Diane Kruger
2. Heidi Klum
3. Maria Furtwängler
4. Sylvie Meis
5. Bella Hadid
6. Rosie Huntington-Whiteley
7. Joy Corrigan
8. Elle Fanning


----------



## Emil Müller (16 Dez. 2017)

Heiß?

1 Kamilla Senjo
2 Bella Lesnik
3 Marlene Lufen
4 Hélène Fischer
5 Taylor Swift
6 Judith Rakers
7 Annemarie Carpendale
8 Laura Dünnwald


----------



## Crippler (16 Dez. 2017)

1 Helene Fischer
2 Nazan Eckes
3 Emma Watson
4 Mareile Höppner
5 Beatrice Egli
6 Gina Carano
7 Angie Harmon
8 Rosamund Pike


----------



## Suedoldenburger (16 Dez. 2017)

Hier noch einige Frauen, die bisher nicht genannt wurden, aber auf jeden Fall bei der Wahl dabei sein sollten:

1. Stefanie Stappenbeck
2. Nora von Waldstetten
3. Annemarie Eilfeld
4. Vanessa Mai
5. Victoria Swarovski
6. Stephanie Stumph
7. Anna Sophia Claus
8. Lisa Wagner


----------



## memo1981 (16 Dez. 2017)

Palina


----------



## japaninja (16 Dez. 2017)

Meine Vorschläge:
- Ruth Moschner 
- Maxi Biewer 
- Maren Gilzer 
- Sarah Silverman 
- Wolke Hegenbarth 
- Susan Link 
- Franziska van Almsick 
- Verona Pooht


----------



## Cav (16 Dez. 2017)

Sara Sampaio
Alicia Vikander
Claudia Schick
Maria Menounos
Alessandra Ambrosio
Elizabeth Hurley
Elodie Yung
Jordana Brewster


----------



## japaninja (16 Dez. 2017)

Meine Vorschläge:
Diese Frauen sollten dabei sein bei der Wahl:
- Ruth Moschner 
- Verona Pooht 
- Susan Link 
- Wolke Hegenbarth 
- Franziska van Almsick 
- Sarah Silverman 
- Maxi Biewer 
- Maren Gilzer


----------



## mary jane (16 Dez. 2017)

1. Cara Delevingne
2. Nina Agdal
3. Barbara Palvin
4. Amber Heard
5. Mila Kunis
6. Chloë Moretz
7. Jessica Alba
8. Keira Knightley


----------



## kakashi (16 Dez. 2017)

Aktuelle Liste:

Alessandra Ambrosio
Alexandra Daddario
Alicia Vikander
Alyssa Milano
Amber Heard
Ancilla Tilia
Angela Finger-Erben
Angie Harmon
Anna Sophia Claus
Annemarie Carpendale
Annemarie Eilfeld
Annett Möller
Barbara Palvin
Beatrice Egli
Bella Hadid
Bella Lesnik
Cara Delevingne
Charlize Theron
Chloe Bennet
Chloe Moretz
CJ Miles
Claudia Schick
Codi Carmichael
Cristina Buccino
Delta Goodrem
Demi Rose
Diane Kruger
Elizabeth Hurley
Elle Fanning
Elodie Yung
Emilia Clarke
Emma Watson
Eva Habermann
Eva Imhof
Franzsika van Almsick
Gillian Anderson
Gina Carano
Gülcan Kamps
Hayley Hasselhoff
Heidi Klum
Helene Fischer
Iris Mareike Steen
Jasmin Wagner
Jennifer Knäble
Jennifer Love Hewitt
Jennifer Wagner
Jenny McCarthy
Jessica Alba
Jordana Brewster
Joy Corrigan
Judith Rakers
Kamilla Senjo
Kat Dennings
Kate Middleton
Kate Voegele
Katharine McPhee
Katy Perry
Keira Knightley
Laura Dünnwald
Lena Gercke
Lena Meyer-Landrut
Linda Zervakis
Lisa Wagner
Mareille Höppner
Maren Gilzer
Maria Furtwängler
Maria Menounos
Maria Voskania
Marlene Lufen
Martina Hingis
Maxi Biewer
Michelle Hunziker
Mila Kunis
Miriam Lange
Nadine Krüger
Nazan Eckes
Nina Agdal
Nina Bott
Nora von Waldsetten
Olivia Munn
Palina Rojinski
Panagiota Petridou
Patricia Meeden
Rosamund Pike
Rosie Huntington-Whiteley
Ruth Moschner
Salma Hayek
Sara Sampaio
Sarah Connor
Sarah Hyland
Sarah Silverman
Sasha Alexander
Sila Sahin
Sophia Bush
Sophie Turner
Soraja Vucelic
Stefanie Stappenbeck
Stephanie Stumph
Susan Link
Sylvie Meis
Taylor Swift
Vanessa Mai
Verona Pooth
Veronica Rayne
Victoria Swarovski
Viviane Geppert
Wolke Hegenbarth
Yoko Kumada
Young-Devotion

Heute habt ihr noch die Möglichkeit eure Vorschläge mit einzubringen.


----------



## fancy_alesso (16 Dez. 2017)

Nazan Eckes
Heidi Klum
Hailey Baldwin
Romee Strijd
Vanessa Mai
Adriana Lima
Ann Kathrin Brömmel
Lena Gercke


----------



## kakashi (16 Dez. 2017)

Kleine Veränderung bei meiner Liste.

Raus: Young-Devotion und Veronica Rayne
Rein: Kate Upton und Alice Eve

Wurde das Ende für die Vorschläge vorschieben. *Bis 20 Uhr *wurde es noch laufen, dann können wir auch mit dem Voting heute anfangen.


----------



## lappi (16 Dez. 2017)

Stefanie Hertel
Francine Jordi
Madeleine Wehle
Carrie Coon
Frankie Sandford
Valorie Curry
Serinda Swan
Claire Foy


----------



## kakashi (16 Dez. 2017)

Die finale Liste:

Adriana Lima
Alessandra Ambrosio
Alexandra Daddario
Alice Eve
Alicia Vikander
Alyssa Milano
Amber Heard
Ancilla Tilia
Angela Finger-Erben
Angie Harmon
Ann Katharin Brömmel
Anna Sophia Claus
Annemarie Carpendale
Annemarie Eilfeld
Annett Möller
Barbara Palvin
Beatrice Egli
Bella Hadid
Bella Lesnik
Cara Delevingne
Carrie Coon
Charlize Theron
Chloe Bennet
Chloe Moretz
CJ Miles
Claire Foy
Claudia Schick
Codi Carmichael
Cristina Buccino
Delta Goodrem
Demi Rose
Diane Kruger
Elizabeth Hurley
Elle Fanning
Elodie Yung
Emilia Clarke
Emma Watson
Eva Habermann
Eva Imhof
Francine Jordi
Frankie Sandford
Franzsika van Almsick
Gillian Anderson
Gina Carano
Gülcan Kamps
Hailey Baldwin
Hayley Hasselhoff
Heidi Klum
Helene Fischer
Iris Mareike Steen
Jasmin Wagner
Jennifer Knäble
Jennifer Love Hewitt
Jennifer Wagner
Jenny McCarthy
Jessica Alba
Jordana Brewster
Joy Corrigan
Judith Rakers
Kamilla Senjo
Kat Dennings
Kate Middleton
Kate Upton
Kate Voegele
Katharine McPhee
Katy Perry
Keira Knightley
Laura Dünnwald
Lena Gercke
Lena Meyer-Landrut
Linda Zervakis
Lisa Wagner
Madeleine Wehle
Mareille Höppner
Maren Gilzer
Maria Furtwängler
Maria Menounos
Maria Voskania
Marlene Lufen
Martina Hingis
Maxi Biewer
Michelle Hunziker
Mila Kunis
Miriam Lange
Nadine Krüger
Nazan Eckes
Nina Agdal
Nina Bott
Nora von Waldsetten
Olivia Munn
Palina Rojinski
Panagiota Petridou
Patricia Meeden
Romee Strijd
Rosamund Pike
Rosie Huntington-Whiteley
Ruth Moschner
Salma Hayek
Sara Sampaio
Sarah Connor
Sarah Hyland
Sarah Silverman
Sasha Alexander
Serinda Swan
Sila Sahin
Sophia Bush
Sophie Turner
Soraja Vucelic
Stefanie Hertel
Stefanie Stappenbeck
Stephanie Stumph
Susan Link
Sylvie Meis
Taylor Swift
Valorie Curry
Vanessa Mai
Verona Pooth
Victoria Swarovski
Viviane Geppert
Wolke Hegenbarth
Yoko Kumada

Vorschläge werden nicht mehr entgegengenommen.


----------



## meyki (18 Dez. 2017)

Ihr habt die Wettermoderatorinnen Anekke Dürrkopp und Sussane Schöne vergessen


----------

